# Lead free solder for plant weights?



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

My LFS tells me he's having a hard time getting those strips used to hold plants down. Said it may be because of the lead. I was wondering if anyone has tried lead free solder. The kind that is use to solder copper water pipes together. Not sure what it's made of or if it's safe for the fish.

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get the plant weights on line and fairly cheap. I would be afraid to use solder as you don't know the chemical composition of it.


----------



## wmarcy (Nov 4, 2012)

The lead free solder will still have flux at it's core. Be very careful.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lead free solder is zinc and tin where as the lead weights are lead.Possibly if zinc and tin aren't harmful(tin rusts,zinc is a little funny{oxidizing ,and possibly different behavior under water all the time}).Lead free solder(plumbing) may be safe but make sure there is no rosin core(as bad as lead,tin and zinc maybe , and sound),the rosin is definately acid based chemicals which I'll guess are no good in aquarium(your plumbing with same would be "flushed" to waste out chemicals before you'd drink it).I have often wondered why lead is so appearantly safe to fish, yet copper is toxic.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting about lead not being toxic to fish. Haven't heard anything lately but here in Wisconsin we use to have warnings about eating fish out of certain bodies of water because the fish contained so much lead.

I think I will look on the internet for some plant weights.

DLH


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Dont use the solder.. the flux inside could cause havoc to you and your fish. I wouldn't even use lead due to the fact that you do water changes and you're releasing contaminates into the environment that someday, WILL get back to you if you eat fish. Fish will be affected by lead somewhere down the line when then amounts in the environment reach to a specific level. 

If you want a good way to hold your plants down, get some aquarium super glue and stick them to rocks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Donald Hansen said:


> here in Wisconsin we use to have warnings about eating fish out of certain bodies of water because the fish contained so much lead.


Are you sure it's not mercury? In Utah, there are warnings about mercury from all of the cattle pastures upstream of some fishing spots.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

you can get plant weights (lead) on ebay a pack of em like 20 count is about 3-4 $ ... not to mention these guys are rite the flux is no bueno fir those guys , also solder is awfully expensive in comparison to the cost of plant lead.. i thought about it when i first started with real plants also , i didnt have and lead in immediately thought of the weight and flexibility/tinsel strength of solder but i did my research..Aquarium Plant Sinkers Weight Fish Freshwater Pet Suppy Plants | eBay ... check that out...


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Gizmo said:


> Are you sure it's not mercury? In Utah, there are warnings about mercury from all of the cattle pastures upstream of some fishing spots.


Your right. Old age is catching up to me real fast.

DLH


----------

